# Finally had my first real paddle



## shayned (Jul 12, 2006)

Went down to Petrie at Leis Park this morning and put myself and my Cobra Exploder to the test. Originally was going to launch at Dohles Rocks but the southerly change put paid to that. Unloaded and rigged up, thankfully deciding against putting the rod into the holder for the first paddle as I set a new personal worst at my first attempted mount, 5 seconds between standing next to the yak and sitting in the river soaking wet. Kicked off into the wind and the incoming tide just hoping to get in half an hour or so. Just past the road bridge I passed a boat full of fat [email protected] all yelling good natured encouragement. 
It was just so enjoyable that I kept going to see what was around the next bend, eventually I made it to the first junction and decided to turn around. Thank god I did because even with the wind and tide on my side she was a slow run back. I must have looked a bit ordinary as the the fb's offered me oxygen and a push as I came back past them.

In the careful for what you ask, cateogory. When I tested the yak I whinged as I did'nt get tested out by boat wash, well I got plenty all from the same idiot at different spots. The third time I suggested he might like to have his outboard remounted in a more personal spot and I didn't see him again. On the bright side though I stayed upright.

All in all a brilliant morning, showing me how much hard work I've got ahead but I think I'm in love anyway.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Yeah, well , it gets better, and sometimes it gets worse......
At least you didn't have to contend with the trained cormorants, that steal sx40s, and want to play bloodbath, when you try to free them....Better luck next time, and yes, it gets a lot better :lol:

Cheers Andybear :lol:


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

At least it was a nice morning for a swim mate  
It sounds like you had a good paddle, once you have gotten in and out of the yak a few times the risk of going for a swim will diminish.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Nice report shayned, good to see ya made a comeback from the splash'n'dunk  :wink:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWS+fVMwAABrXgAASYAcAoBgAP+/foCAAhQ1MJPQTUybTUNHoag1NpNQDQPUAAEAmSDf7+uI6fOTslwZwBkTBUhfvyvEIcYpnHR7T3NNtgrpxaaL0Wsnc0q8lESJHgMl07qfV7Sq/FmpnsYXJ44BA9cKotk2lDob0D/CSNUQqhNYxsgc28e9IC04TFHFHtaPgaZ1fh9JEzgEkMiLVXakxAv4u5IpwoSBfPqmY


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

I was going to try the same spot this morning, but Alex had planned a Donnybrook trip. Let's know if you're going there again. There must be Jacks and good Bream.
John


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

shayned said:


> Went down to Petrie at Leis Park this morning and put myself and my Cobra Exploder to the test.


I find my Cobra Exploder is very diet dependent, but it is possible to get up a good rumble.

Congrats on the first outing Shayne. I can certainly attest to the early collywobbles and that you will get over them, and wonder what it was all about.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Exciting outing Shayne and an early and quick swim :lol: , in my early yak days I had a wayward beer gut that refused to stay on the yak with the rest of my body.... fortunately it passes and all becomes harmonious for stability.

Enjoyed the read mate and well done


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

congratulations shane, glad to hear you finally got on the water, and in it, must have been the day for it , i fell out of my tk1 this morning trying to get out of it, nice day for a swim [ not]


----------



## bushwoodboy (Oct 5, 2006)

Congrats Shayne, good to get the first one under your belt & if your going to take a dip may as well be first up.  I ignored the southerly change & launched from dohles anyway. Will have to catch up for a paddle when we both get on top of our respective crafts. Mal


----------



## shayned (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks for the kind replies, the first one went better than I'd hoped. Left me feeling a bit ordinary last night but not too shabby this morning, mind you someone to put my socks on for me wouldn't have gone astray. :lol:

Andy, no shags but a [email protected]@dy horse fly took a shine to me on the way back, I must have looked a goose with my paddle, paddle, paddle, slap, wave, slap, grab, paddle, paddle, paddle, slap,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, technique.

JD, I've not done much previously in the section that I paddled but I do know of some jewies being caught there along with some jacks, the rock wall looks a cracker for cod. Apparently at it's best for bream when the jelly prawns are running.

Dodge, sagely bit of advice re the front counter weight, once it's reduced a bit things will be easier. Actually after the paddle it makes me wonder how the blokes who are out all the time don't look like back ups for man power.

BWB, as soon as I feel confident I'll hook up with your good self and anyone else who feels like catching a fish or two.


----------



## shayned (Jul 12, 2006)

Red and Peril, hopefully as you say the wobbles will soon disappear, now I may have had touch too much sun yesterday but I made my mind up last night that the long term goal is to get fit enough to paddle from Leis Park to the mouth, might be somewhere around 2010 but that's the aim.

Baz, must have been the day for it, how goes the mighty espri?

And thanks Karl, yes the water was lovely.   :wink:

Poddy Mullet, funny you should reply, cause as I was paddling past the cod and jack structure you were all I could think of and maybe a herring or two. :lol:


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

shayned said:


> Dodge, sagely bit of advice re the front counter weight, once it's reduced a bit things will be easier. Actually after the paddle it makes me wonder how the blokes who are out all the time don't look like back ups for man power.


 :lol: :lol: Shayne the gut remains, but these days is trained to behave in a more seamanlike manner, for me man power images are only fantasy :roll:


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

hi shane, the mighty espri arrives at lunch time tomorrow, am very excited and actually a tad nervous will hopefully head for the river on wed so will let you know how it went, hope i am more excited after the paddle


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWUGf/HEAAChfgAAScKWAChSgkIo/7/+wMADDA1NTNCnijRp6nqZGRtI0xPUGGhkNMmgGIaaaNDRg1TwTSmj0J6jCaANANBBC4mpFzpEJpHgvmgyo0xrSbFKUrPc9b/SZQwztaHQXpedz6ryZX+k6z25pC0iBWMVg09uoSmI1FSIVz0M3FzpLgI4QSze39CCgVKseLMQe31LjeuaeSkY5WAhSIeB4KYx2bZV5PVB9LrK2865sDSaFQhDAlgwbNgkZAx9fLODzGoRsBXd83hYO0aDUcwl5rSe/BXCsAFqH4M9zoROLcaRuUx/F3JFOFCQQZ/8cQA==


----------

